# Legs up the wall job



## Jax41

Okay, so I feel a bit silly and embarrassed doing this in front of my DH :shy: esp when as you know he's NTNP and I'm TTC!!! So any suggestions how I can get round this and make it a bit of fun? I really want to give it a go this cycle as so many of you are giving it the :thumbup:!!

:help:xXx


----------



## Wendyk07

I've no idea how you could make it more fun. I was embarrassed as well the first time but when i explained to DH what i was doing he now slides the pillow under my bum for me before shouting "swin boys swim". lol

:hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Well you could ask him to take the p**s out of you by telling you that you look like a turtle struggling to turn over as you try to wriggle into position ... No? Only my DH then :rofl:

I'm really not sure how you do it without DH realising you are TTC :shrug: Sorry :hugs: Maybe tell him you want a cup of tea and send him out of the room


----------



## Wendyk07

You could tell him that you've pulled a muscle or got cramp and need to stretch?????


----------



## Macwooly

Wendyk07 said:


> You could tell him that you've pulled a muscle or got cramp and need to stretch?????

Excellent idea :thumbup:


----------



## ChrissiK

I might be enough to just tilt your pelvis with a pillow under your hips for a while (under the blanket?).

My DH would get suspicious, because I usually have to pee right after (TMI!).

You could also try to sneak in a soft cup in the bathroom and increase the sperm availability for the rest of the day...


----------



## purplelou

lol - I like that idea Wendy!! I don't think there is an elegant way to do this "manouver" though :rofl::rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

I agree with the softcup idea, though I have never used them.


----------



## LLbean

softcup and also you can say you are stretching your back a bit and that position makes you feel better


----------



## Jax41

Thanks girls for the tips:thumbup: If nothing else I know I'm not alone in feeling a bit of a wally:haha:

LLBean think the stretch the back bit is a good 'un going to start having a niggly pain me thinks:winkwink:

Macwooly - love the cuppa idea. I did do a few bicyles whilst DH was in the loo afterwards last night, nearly knocked myself out trying to get my legs down quick when he came back in though :haha:

OMG, the things we do, flippin' 'eck!!!!


----------



## Bubba3

I love all the suggestions Wendy and Mwooly you cracked me up , I ended up putting a pillow under hip while I was on my side , when we get back to Oz I'll be giving soft cups a go. I'd be ok though cos dh is usually snoring post dancing ....oh the romance eh !:winkwink:


----------



## Jax41

Hey now there's a thought, my DH :sleep: straight after too, that could be my plan, thanks Bubba!!!:kiss:


----------



## booboo19

I think you just have to try and get over the embarrassment, i prop my legs up after, i found it embarrassing at first but now its just something i do ! worth it if it helps you to conceive :flower:


----------



## Shelley71

Jax - I'm with you! When he would get up after to go to the bathroom I would immediately raise my hips until I heard the toilet flush. I figured even one minute might help the gravitational pull! Hahahaha!


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Thanks girls for the tips:thumbup: If nothing else I know I'm not alone in feeling a bit of a wally:haha:
> 
> LLBean think the stretch the back bit is a good 'un going to start having a niggly pain me thinks:winkwink:
> 
> Macwooly - love the cuppa idea. I did do a few bicyles whilst DH was in the loo afterwards last night, nearly knocked myself out trying to get my legs down quick when he came back in though :haha:
> 
> OMG, the things we do, flippin' 'eck!!!!

:haha::haha::haha:Love,love love it ,I nearly knocked myself out with my boobs trying to get back down also jax,:haha:I usually did it wen dh went to the loo and asked him nicely to go get me a cold drink after or anything that was gonna take him at least five mins,bicycles is excellent ,keep going Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado I did feel like I was being smoothed by my boobs when I got my legs up in the air :laugh2:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Desperado I did feel like I was being smoothed by my boobs when I got my legs up in the air :laugh2:

Yep,rite up the face whilst doing the whole belly flop thing ,was as well dh was away,not a good sight,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Desperado I did feel like I was being smoothed by my boobs when I got my legs up in the air :laugh2:
> 
> Yep,rite up the face whilst doing the whole belly flop thing ,was as well dh was away,not a good sight,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

It was the belly flop that got my DH started on taking the p**s and telling me I looked like a stuck turtle :rofl: I've decided that there is no air of mystery or glamour about TTC so DH and I have a laugh at it to stop it getting any more tense and stressed than it already is :)


----------



## Jolinar

This all sounds far too strenuous after all that :sex: :haha:


----------



## Macwooly

It is :sleep::laugh2: But I'll give it a whirl for my BFP :thumbup:


----------



## onmymind17

:rofl::rofl: You guys are cracking me up here, ok just tell him that your doing Yoga!! :headspin: Or you could do what i did which was grab my ankles and bounce up and down and say "Get in there"!!! :haha: but i guess that would give it away a bit lol. I say go for the yoga thing lol.


----------



## readyformore

Macwooly said:


> Desperado I did feel like I was being smoothed by my boobs when I got my legs up in the air :laugh2:

OMG, I would love to have boobs that big, lol (I'm an A cup *gasp*).


----------



## readyformore

I don't prop my butt up:blush:
But I do lay flat on my back for a little bit (15 minutes or so).


----------



## Macwooly

readyformore said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Desperado I did feel like I was being smoothed by my boobs when I got my legs up in the air :laugh2:
> 
> OMG, I would love to have boobs that big, lol (I'm an A cup *gasp*).Click to expand...

But I bet you don't have issues getting maternity bras :thumbup: I'm an F cup and wonder how big pregnancy boobs can get and how hard will I have to look to find a maternity & hopefully breastfeeding bra in my size


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Desperado I did feel like I was being smoothed by my boobs when I got my legs up in the air :laugh2:
> 
> OMG, I would love to have boobs that big, lol (I'm an A cup *gasp*).Click to expand...
> 
> But I bet you don't have issues getting maternity bras :thumbup: I'm an F cup and wonder how big pregnancy boobs can get and how hard will I have to look to find a maternity & hopefully breastfeeding bra in my sizeClick to expand...

Squirt,I am a 40gg,:haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

F cup! Holy sh*t, woman....no wonder your OH seems so happy! :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Desperado I did feel like I was being smoothed by my boobs when I got my legs up in the air :laugh2:
> 
> OMG, I would love to have boobs that big, lol (I'm an A cup *gasp*).Click to expand...
> 
> But I bet you don't have issues getting maternity bras :thumbup: I'm an F cup and wonder how big pregnancy boobs can get and how hard will I have to look to find a maternity & hopefully breastfeeding bra in my sizeClick to expand...
> 
> Squirt,I am a 40gg,:haha::haha:Click to expand...

Squirt! :rofl: :rofl: :haha::haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Desperado I did feel like I was being smoothed by my boobs when I got my legs up in the air :laugh2:
> 
> OMG, I would love to have boobs that big, lol (I'm an A cup *gasp*).Click to expand...
> 
> But I bet you don't have issues getting maternity bras :thumbup: I'm an F cup and wonder how big pregnancy boobs can get and how hard will I have to look to find a maternity & hopefully breastfeeding bra in my sizeClick to expand...
> 
> Squirt,I am a 40gg,:haha::haha:Click to expand...

Well never before have I felt inadequate :holly::laugh2: So how long did the black eyes take to go after legs in the air? :rofl:


----------



## purplelou

I don't have the boob issue - but that's cos mine seem to have sagged into my armpits!! :rofl:

but can I ask - how long is the optimum time for legs to be up? I try to do about 10 mins....is that enough???


----------



## Desperado167

This is y I can't stay away from u ladies,I wud miss so much fun,love u all :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Desperado167 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Desperado I did feel like I was being smoothed by my boobs when I got my legs up in the air :laugh2:
> 
> OMG, I would love to have boobs that big, lol (I'm an A cup *gasp*).Click to expand...
> 
> But I bet you don't have issues getting maternity bras :thumbup: I'm an F cup and wonder how big pregnancy boobs can get and how hard will I have to look to find a maternity & hopefully breastfeeding bra in my sizeClick to expand...
> 
> Squirt,I am a 40gg,:haha::haha:Click to expand...

Wow, I could totally rock that!!!
I'd put them up on a shelf for display EVERY SINGLE DAY. 

(I have seen gg nursing bras, but they were special ordered and probably expensive. I'm an ob nurse, and my coworker and I were helping a mom nurse. The mom asked for help getting her bra on and my friend helped. When we left the room my friend said, "I couldn't help myself. Her boobs were huge and I checked the size on her bra, it's a gg." LMAO!!)


----------



## Macwooly

purplelou said:


> I don't have the boob issue - but that's cos mine seem to have sagged into my armpits!! :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:



purplelou said:


> but can I ask - how long is the optimum time for legs to be up? I try to do about 10 mins....is that enough???

I try and do 20 minutes but not sure if that is too long :shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

purplelou said:


> I don't have the boob issue - but that's cos mine seem to have sagged into my armpits!! :rofl:
> 
> but can I ask - how long is the optimum time for legs to be up? I try to do about 10 mins....is that enough???

Deffo,yes,I tried to do ten mins after bd then put the cups in ,twenty mins was a struggle but if u are doing ten that's grand,good luck Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> F cup! Holy sh*t, woman....no wonder your OH seems so happy! :thumbup:

And I can cook & bake :) He's never leaving me apparently :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> This is y I can't stay away from u ladies,I wud miss so much fun,love u all :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Well if Wooly is a squirt with an F cup...what would that make me with a 36C.....and what about Ready?


----------



## readyformore

Indigo77 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> This is y I can't stay away from u ladies,I wud miss so much fun,love u all :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Well if Wooly is a squirt with an F cup...what would that make me with a 36C.....and what about Ready?Click to expand...

Well, A cup feels prepubescent really.:dohh:
I'm still waiting for the boob fairy.


----------



## Macwooly

readyformore said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> This is y I can't stay away from u ladies,I wud miss so much fun,love u all :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Well if Wooly is a squirt with an F cup...what would that make me with a 36C.....and what about Ready?Click to expand...
> 
> Well, A cup feels prepubescent really.:dohh:
> I'm still waiting for the boob fairy.Click to expand...

I think she left your share with Desperado :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

readyformore said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> This is y I can't stay away from u ladies,I wud miss so much fun,love u all :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Well if Wooly is a squirt with an F cup...what would that make me with a 36C.....and what about Ready?Click to expand...
> 
> Well, A cup feels prepubescent really.:dohh:
> I'm still waiting for the boob fairy.Click to expand...

Yes, but u probably don't HAVE to wear a bra...that's a good thing...


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> This is y I can't stay away from u ladies,I wud miss so much fun,love u all :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Well if Wooly is a squirt with an F cup...what would that make me with a 36C.....and what about Ready?Click to expand...
> 
> Well, A cup feels prepubescent really.:dohh:
> I'm still waiting for the boob fairy.Click to expand...
> 
> I think she left your share with Desperado :hugs:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> This is y I can't stay away from u ladies,I wud miss so much fun,love u all :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Well if Wooly is a squirt with an F cup...what would that make me with a 36C.....and what about Ready?Click to expand...

:haha:.was a dd wen I was 16 and then gradually went up a cup size with each child,think wooly may be a j after the triplets :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Having big boobs is literally a pain in the neck,a c cup wud be perfect ,no more expensive bras, backache or wearing clothes to cover them up,dh loves them thou :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Macwooly

My first bra at 10 years old was a B cup but F is the biggest but after triplets I am getting a big shopping trolley instead of a pushchair so my boobs fit in it with the babies :rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Having big boobs is literally a pain in the neck,a c cup wud be perfect ,no more expensive bras, backache or wearing clothes to cover them up,dh loves them thou :haha::haha::haha::haha:

I bet he named them....:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Having big boobs is literally a pain in the neck,a c cup wud be perfect ,no more expensive bras, backache or wearing clothes to cover them up,dh loves them thou :haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> I bet he named them....:haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

My DH has named mine :laugh2:


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> My first bra at 10 years old was a B cup but F is the biggest but after triplets I am getting a big shopping trolley instead of a pushchair so my boobs fit in it with the babies :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::haha::haha::haha:

Wooly...i was about to write something similar, but changed my mind...there was a forklift involved....:haha:


----------



## tigerlily1975

Wendyk07 said:


> I've no idea how you could make it more fun. I was embarrassed as well the first time but when i explained to DH what i was doing he now slides the pillow under my bum for me before shouting "swin boys swim". lol
> 
> :hugs:

Haha! :rofl: My husband always says that he hopes his swimmers have SatNav switched on! :laugh2:


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Having big boobs is literally a pain in the neck,a c cup wud be perfect ,no more expensive bras, backache or wearing clothes to cover them up,dh loves them thou :haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> I bet he named them....:haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My DH has named mine :laugh2:Click to expand...

Care to share???.....:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## tigerlily1975

Desperado167 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Desperado I did feel like I was being smoothed by my boobs when I got my legs up in the air :laugh2:
> 
> OMG, I would love to have boobs that big, lol (I'm an A cup *gasp*).Click to expand...
> 
> But I bet you don't have issues getting maternity bras :thumbup: I'm an F cup and wonder how big pregnancy boobs can get and how hard will I have to look to find a maternity & hopefully breastfeeding bra in my sizeClick to expand...
> 
> Squirt,I am a 40gg,:haha::haha:Click to expand...

Woah, I'm a 36FF, Desperado.. I bow down to you (but I won't get back-up too quickly in case I give myself two black-eyes!) :winkwink:


----------



## readyformore

Indigo77 said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> This is y I can't stay away from u ladies,I wud miss so much fun,love u all :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Well if Wooly is a squirt with an F cup...what would that make me with a 36C.....and what about Ready?Click to expand...
> 
> Well, A cup feels prepubescent really.:dohh:
> I'm still waiting for the boob fairy.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but u probably don't HAVE to wear a bra...that's a good thing...Click to expand...

Yes I do. After nursing 3 kids, it's like 2 flat pancakes stuck together with a nipple on the end. And, the headlights are always on!! That's just not descent.


----------



## Shelley71

OMG!! I'm not the only one with huge tatas!! 34FF here!!


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> My first bra at 10 years old was a B cup but F is the biggest but after triplets I am getting a big shopping trolley instead of a pushchair so my boobs fit in it with the babies :rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Wooly...i was about to write something similar, but changed my mind...there was a forklift involved....:haha:Click to expand...

You should have written it :) I am always the first to laugh at myself :laugh2:


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Having big boobs is literally a pain in the neck,a c cup wud be perfect ,no more expensive bras, backache or wearing clothes to cover them up,dh loves them thou :haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> I bet he named them....:haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My DH has named mine :laugh2:Click to expand...
> 
> Care to share???.....:haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

Bertha and Belinda :laugh2:


----------



## littletike

:rofl:

You are very funny ladies it has to be said! I agree that it would be an easier life without big knockers!! 32F here and growing by the day! I went from an E to a G cup when preggo with DS and my DH has called them my gee-gees ever since!!

Sorry Jax, we high-jack your questions about legs in the air - it's worked both times for me so get those legs in the air - bicycles REALLY work! DH was also NTNP both times so I sent him for water, tea, bottle for DS and have even got up and gone into the spare room to walk up that wall!!! Acrobatics at the ready!!!

:yipee::headspin::wohoo:

No idea about the soft-cups, not heard of them so in the dark there!


----------



## LLbean

WOW boobie talk! LOL

Well I am with Indigo in my size... and that was after some "help"


----------



## onmymind17

readyformore said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Desperado I did feel like I was being smoothed by my boobs when I got my legs up in the air :laugh2:
> 
> OMG, I would love to have boobs that big, lol (I'm an A cup *gasp*).Click to expand...

LOL, trust me they can be a pain, i am with Macwolly, i am a D cup, and sometimes i think they are going to just roll over my whole face when we are DTD like blobs lol


----------



## ChrissiK

readyformore said:


> Well, A cup feels prepubescent really.:dohh:
> I'm still waiting for the boob fairy.

Just wait for engorgement - my hubby REALLY wanted to take pictures, but with the flabby baby belly I said:nope:

I was an A cup before I breastfed two kids and went up to C during pregnancy, D during breastfeeding. And back to LESS than A afterwards:cry:


----------



## readyformore

ChrissiK said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> Well, A cup feels prepubescent really.:dohh:
> I'm still waiting for the boob fairy.
> 
> Just wait for engorgement - my hubby REALLY wanted to take pictures, but with the flabby baby belly I said:nope:
> 
> I was an A cup before I breastfed two kids and went up to C during pregnancy, D during breastfeeding. And back to LESS than A afterwards:cry:Click to expand...

Yes, I was B before kids. C cup while nursing (I LOVE nursing boobs, hahaha. And because I nursed for so long, I got the benefit of big boobs and eventually a normal body size.) They went to A after stopping nursing. I actually joked around about pumping for the rest of my life to keep them big and full (I was only half joking:blush:).


----------



## LLbean

ChrissiK said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> Well, A cup feels prepubescent really.:dohh:
> I'm still waiting for the boob fairy.
> 
> Just wait for engorgement - my hubby REALLY wanted to take pictures, but with the flabby baby belly I said:nope:
> 
> I was an A cup before I breastfed two kids and went up to C during pregnancy, D during breastfeeding. And back to LESS than A afterwards:cry:Click to expand...

yup, after my daughter I was so excited I got to a B cup!...yeah it went back down...boooooooooooo


----------



## Mauser

readyformore said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> This is y I can't stay away from u ladies,I wud miss so much fun,love u all :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Well if Wooly is a squirt with an F cup...what would that make me with a 36C.....and what about Ready?Click to expand...
> 
> Well, A cup feels prepubescent really.:dohh:
> I'm still waiting for the boob fairy.Click to expand...

My 10 year old daughter has bigger boobs than I do. *sniff*


----------



## onmymind17

Desperado167 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Desperado I did feel like I was being smoothed by my boobs when I got my legs up in the air :laugh2:
> 
> OMG, I would love to have boobs that big, lol (I'm an A cup *gasp*).Click to expand...
> 
> But I bet you don't have issues getting maternity bras :thumbup: I'm an F cup and wonder how big pregnancy boobs can get and how hard will I have to look to find a maternity & hopefully breastfeeding bra in my sizeClick to expand...
> 
> Squirt,I am a 40gg,:haha::haha:Click to expand...

Dang, i have enough problems with my D's, i cannot imagine having yours, although my Dh would be in heaven if i had your size :haha:


----------



## onmymind17

OMG, after reading all this, i have my had over my mouth trying not to snort, you ladies are just too funny. I have to say somehow i went from a C to a D all on my own, i cant imagine what they will go to if i ever actually have a baby lol.


----------



## Indigo77

Mauser said:


> My 10 year old daughter has bigger boobs than I do. *sniff*

Oh no! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Sorry if these are stupid questions, but....just curious....

Do they always change when u r pregnant?
And if they do, do u keep on having to buy new bras?
If they change during pregnancy, will they go back to normal if u don't nurse?
Will they be as perky after pregnancy?


----------



## LLbean

BTW, another suggestion Jax... you can always say you are looking for something UNDER the bed...leaning halfway down from the bed helps too...at least it did a friend of mine LOL


----------



## Bubba3

Total and complete envy on the fun bags front , mine like two shriveled balloons , ok maybe not that bad but certainly not what they were.
I'd had a pedi , and admired my tootsies for twenty mins till I was numb , prob too long . You could say your admiring a great pedi . This is how bad I was , the one time I even kind of crab walked to the en suit and did my legs aloft time in there ! It was morning so dh had no idea , even had a book in there to pass the time:headspin::loopy::loopy:


----------



## readyformore

Indigo77 said:


> Sorry if these are stupid questions, but....just curious....
> 
> Do they always change when u r pregnant?
> And if they do, do u keep on having to buy new bras?
> If they change during pregnancy, will they go back to normal if u don't nurse?
> Will they be as perky after pregnancy?

Yes, they get bigger/fuller while pregnant, regardless of breast/bottle feeding.

I had to buy a new bra for the end of my pregnancy. And then nursing bras, and then new bras after weaning.

Medical literature will tell you that your breasts will change and not be as perky just from pregnancy. But, I disagree slightly. Breastfeeding does take it's toll. But, even with the saggy breasts, I'd do it again.:winkwink:


----------



## Indigo77

So going from funbags to flapjacks is inevitable?........


----------



## Bubba3

:winkwink:Nah , some friends have better boobs post bubba ....my one friend had a booby job but that was because she lost so much weight , oh and they're loaded . It's like I was convinced I'd get stretch marks because my mum has them but not a thing. 
Mr indigo will still be able to enjoy his best friends :haha:


----------



## readyformore

They can be fun flapjacks too!


----------



## Mauser

So back to you ladies who are propping up your tushie with a pillow, and don't want OH to know... have you tried using the pillow DURING the BD? Without making this an X-rated post... try it!!! And tell OH that you heard of a new trick to "enhance the sensation". (Which isn't far from the truth... stick a small throw pillow under you, it tilts things differently, and it allows for better/deeper penetration). Then you can just kind of leave it there for 10 minutes as you let gravity take its course. :winkwink:


----------



## Indigo77

Mauser said:


> So back to you ladies who are propping up your tushie with a pillow, and don't want OH to know... have you tried using the pillow DURING the BD? Without making this an X-rated post... try it!!! And tell OH that you heard of a new trick to "enhance the sensation". (Which isn't far from the truth... stick a small throw pillow under you, it tilts things differently, and it allows for better/deeper penetration). Then you can just kind of leave it there for 10 minutes as you let gravity take its course. :winkwink:

That's what we do! We have a special sex pillow!


----------



## lisap2008

Mauser said:


> So back to you ladies who are propping up your tushie with a pillow, and don't want OH to know... have you tried using the pillow DURING the BD? Without making this an X-rated post... try it!!! And tell OH that you heard of a new trick to "enhance the sensation". (Which isn't far from the truth... stick a small throw pillow under you, it tilts things differently, and it allows for better/deeper penetration). Then you can just kind of leave it there for 10 minutes as you let gravity take its course. :winkwink:

30 minutes would be better and then put in a instead cup. or moon cup.:flower:


----------



## Shelley71

Indigo77 said:


> That's what we do! We have a special sex pillow!


We do too!!! LOL


----------



## Bubba3

:winkwink:Top idea ladies , so simple and effective . That's going to be the trick I next use cheers :thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

Mauser said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> This is y I can't stay away from u ladies,I wud miss so much fun,love u all :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Well if Wooly is a squirt with an F cup...what would that make me with a 36C.....and what about Ready?Click to expand...
> 
> Well, A cup feels prepubescent really.:dohh:
> I'm still waiting for the boob fairy.Click to expand...
> 
> My 10 year old daughter has bigger boobs than I do. *sniff*Click to expand...

My mum had that issue in that I was a B cup at 10 years old and bigger than her but she blamed my grandmothers for passing on their boob gene ;)


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> Sorry if these are stupid questions, but....just curious....
> 
> Do they always change when u r pregnant?
> And if they do, do u keep on having to buy new bras?
> If they change during pregnancy, will they go back to normal if u don't nurse?
> Will they be as perky after pregnancy?

Indigo what do perky boobs look like? Mine haven't been perky since I was about 25 when gravity got hold of them and dragged them down :nope: But hey if someone wants to see my boobs now I lift my skirt hem for them :rofl:


----------



## Macwooly

Mauser said:


> So back to you ladies who are propping up your tushie with a pillow, and don't want OH to know... have you tried using the pillow DURING the BD? Without making this an X-rated post... try it!!! And tell OH that you heard of a new trick to "enhance the sensation". (Which isn't far from the truth... stick a small throw pillow under you, it tilts things differently, and it allows for better/deeper penetration). Then you can just kind of leave it there for 10 minutes as you let gravity take its course. :winkwink:

Excellent idea :thumbup: I'll have to sort a sex pillow :)


----------



## ChrissiK

Indigo77 said:


> Sorry if these are stupid questions, but....just curious....
> 
> Do they always change when u r pregnant?
> And if they do, do u keep on having to buy new bras?
> If they change during pregnancy, will they go back to normal if u don't nurse?
> Will they be as perky after pregnancy?

For me, I had very perky A cups, I didn't even have to wear a bra before pregnancies. Now they are sad flapjack As that only a wonderbra can enhance! But I did breastfeed two kids, each for a year.

Your boobs will get bigger during pregnancy and your milk will come in even if you decide not to breastfeed. So stretch marks are possible in any case.

I bought a couple of new bras during pregnancy, because you also gain some weight on your rib cage in addition to the cup size. My boobs were so uncomfortable in the last weeks that I slept with a soft bra.

One the that also happens often after breastfeeding: nipples are always up *ping*


----------



## Jax41

Indigo77 said:


> So going from funbags to flapjacks is inevitable?........

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Ladies, we're talking legs up the wall here not boobs!!! OMG, what are you all like? I KNEW I shouldn't have logged on at work, nearly spat my coffee over the screen and have now been smirking away here behind my hand :laugh2: reading all your replies!!!

Okay, to keep up with you all I'm with Indigo and LLBean a comfy pert 36C and very happy with them, will be gutted if they end up as flapjacks :haha:. No chance of being suffocated by them!!

Thank you, thank you :kiss: for all the top tips, CD12 for me so they'll be up the wall tonight!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> So going from funbags to flapjacks is inevitable?........
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: Ladies, we're taking legs up the wall here not boobs!!! OMG, what are you all like? I KNEW I shouldn't have logged on at work, nearly spat my coffee over the screen and have now been smirking away here behind my hand :laugh2: reading all your replies!!!
> 
> Okay, to keep up with you all I'm with Indigo and LLBean a comfy pert 36C and very happy with them, will be gutted if they end up as flapjacks :haha:. No chance of being suffocated by them!!
> 
> Thank you, thank you :kiss: for all the top tips, CD12 for me so they'll be up the wall tonight!!!!Click to expand...

Lucky u miss perfect pert ,good luck for tonight,:haha:Make sure u paint your toenails ,u will be examining them for a while now :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> So going from funbags to flapjacks is inevitable?........
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: Ladies, we're taking legs up the wall here not boobs!!! OMG, what are you all like? I KNEW I shouldn't have logged on at work, nearly spat my coffee over the screen and have now been smirking away here behind my hand :laugh2: reading all your replies!!!
> 
> Okay, to keep up with you all I'm with Indigo and LLBean a comfy pert 36C and very happy with them, will be gutted if they end up as flapjacks :haha:. No chance of being suffocated by them!!
> 
> Thank you, thank you :kiss: for all the top tips, CD12 for me so they'll be up the wall tonight!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Lucky u miss perfect pert ,good luck for tonight,:haha:Make sure u paint your toenails ,u will be examining them for a while now :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## AliGirl

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> So going from funbags to flapjacks is inevitable?........
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: Ladies, we're taking legs up the wall here not boobs!!! OMG, what are you all like? I KNEW I shouldn't have logged on at work, nearly spat my coffee over the screen and have now been smirking away here behind my hand :laugh2: reading all your replies!!!
> 
> Okay, to keep up with you all I'm with Indigo and LLBean a comfy pert 36C and very happy with them, will be gutted if they end up as flapjacks :haha:. No chance of being suffocated by them!!
> 
> Thank you, thank you :kiss: for all the top tips, CD12 for me so they'll be up the wall tonight!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Lucky u miss perfect pert ,good luck for tonight,:haha:Make sure u paint your toenails ,u will be examining them for a while now :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :haha: That's so funny. I was lying on the bed last night with my legs in the air, and then said to dh "ooo, I really could to do with a new pedicure"!! I guess it's not often you really get the chance to examine your toes!! :haha:Click to expand...


----------



## Jax41

Right, I'm off home in a minute to grab DH and get my legs up the wall - after I've painted my toenails!!!!:haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> Right, I'm off home in a minute to grab DH and get my legs up the wall - after I've painted my toenails!!!!:haha:

Go and get him girl :sex::dust::sex::dust::sex:


----------



## Bubba3

Macwooly said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry if these are stupid questions, but....just curious....
> 
> Do they always change when u r pregnant?
> And if they do, do u keep on having to buy new bras?
> If they change during pregnancy, will they go back to normal if u don't nurse?
> Will they be as perky after pregnancy?
> 
> Indigo what do perky boobs look like? Mine haven't been perky since I was about 25 when gravity got hold of them and dragged them down :nope: But hey if someone wants to see my boobs now I lift my skirt hem for them :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha: I'm always told I sort of put myself down , I don't it's just if you can't laugh at yourself then what can you laugh at. I don't take myself too seriously , I miss this humor so thanks heaps I'm so cheered up x


----------



## Macwooly

I'm always first in line to laugh at myself :laugh2: But DH is always second in line to laugh at me or with me :)


----------



## Bubba3

Ha ha i'd never had one but a friend took me , but I hadn't thought i'd be admiring them up the wall in the bathroom ...I hate my feet too , but they looked ok !


----------



## Macwooly

I love a pedicure :)

I have wanted to go to a fish foot spa for ages and one has opened near us so DH has promised me a session there when I get my BFP but I suspect he will spoil me to a session if I get AF :)


----------



## onmymind17

LOL, i cant handle pedicures, omg my feet are so ticklish, i end up constantly pulling my feet away when they do anything and then the girl gets a bit peeved lol. :loopy:


----------



## Macwooly

I do have ticklish feet but thankfully they handle my feet just hard enough not to tickle :thumbup:

I do worry I could be kicking fish every where at the fish foot spa as I suspect they will tickle :D


----------



## Desperado167

:headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


Jax41 said:


> Right, I'm off home in a minute to grab DH and get my legs up the wall - after I've painted my toenails!!!!:haha:

:headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> I do have ticklish feet but thankfully they handle my feet just hard enough not to tickle :thumbup:
> 
> I do worry I could be kicking fish every where at the fish foot spa as I suspect they will tickle :D

Think I wud end up doing this as well,that's y I am so not going,Wud love a pedicure thou,xxxxxxx


----------



## onmymind17

Macwooly said:


> I do have ticklish feet but thankfully they handle my feet just hard enough not to tickle :thumbup:
> 
> I do worry I could be kicking fish every where at the fish foot spa as I suspect they will tickle :D

LMAO, i can just picture that :loopy::wohoo: too funny!!!


----------



## cebethel

I dunno, the thought of having a pedicure grosses me out. Akk, I don't want anyone touchin my feet! :wacko:


----------



## Macwooly

cebethel said:


> I dunno, the thought of having a pedicure grosses me out. Akk, I don't want anyone touchin my feet! :wacko:

I find them so relaxing :thumbup: and really miss that I've not had one for a couple of months :(


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> I dunno, the thought of having a pedicure grosses me out. Akk, I don't want anyone touchin my feet! :wacko:


ME TOO...:wacko:

I just HATE feet in general...YUCK....except little baby feet.....AAAAAAWWWW!


----------



## cebethel

Feet are nasty! Like you said.........except for soft little baby feet! :)


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> Feet are nasty! Like you said.........except for soft little baby feet! :)


And the little baby shoes....i saw a pair of baby Crocs the other day.....OMG....how cute!

I must be losing it....my temp dipped today and i am looking on the FF charts to see if there were any with 4 dpo implantation dips....:dohh:

I think this is starting to get to me...i have an OVERWHELMING desire to adopt a puppy!.....

This is the first thing i saw on craigslist pet section today...

*FOSTER HOMES NEEDED-SAVE THE DACHSHUNDS! (Everywhere)*


----------



## readyformore

Indigo77 said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> Feet are nasty! Like you said.........except for soft little baby feet! :)
> 
> 
> I think this is starting to get to me...i have an OVERWHELMING desire to adopt a puppy!.....
> 
> This is the first thing i saw on craigslist pet section today...
> 
> *FOSTER HOMES NEEDED-SAVE THE DACHSHUNDS! (Everywhere)*Click to expand...

Hahaha. Last week we were driving past a house that had a sign out front "Lab puppies for sale", I nearly yanked the steering wheel away from my husband, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> Feet are nasty! Like you said.........except for soft little baby feet! :)
> 
> 
> And the little baby shoes....i saw a pair of baby Crocs the other day.....OMG....how cute!
> 
> I must be losing it....my temp dipped today and i am looking on the FF charts to see if there were any with 4 dpo implantation dips....:dohh:
> 
> I think this is starting to get to me...i have an OVERWHELMING desire to adopt a puppy!.....
> 
> This is the first thing i saw on craigslist pet section today...
> 
> *FOSTER HOMES NEEDED-SAVE THE DACHSHUNDS! (Everywhere)*Click to expand...

You need one! Lol. :happydance:

Porky, Roxy, and your puppy could be a love triangle! Lol. :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

A doxie menage a trois....:haha::haha::haha:

I would love to, but :dohh:....I told my hubby about Porky....:wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> A doxie menage a trois....:haha::haha::haha:
> 
> I would love to, but :dohh:....I told my hubby about Porky....:wacko:

Lol. I wish I could tell you that it is just him, but since I used to do doxie rescue, I can tell you that as a breed, they are stubborn. I can almost guarantee potty training and barking issues. But, once you have one, you will be hooked! They are the best at snuggling! :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Indigo77 said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> I dunno, the thought of having a pedicure grosses me out. Akk, I don't want anyone touchin my feet! :wacko:
> 
> 
> ME TOO...:wacko:
> 
> I just HATE feet in general...YUCK....except little baby feet.....AAAAAAWWWW!Click to expand...

LOL me too, i am so glad they are at the other end of my body!!! But baby feet, awwwww they are just so cute!!


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> A doxie menage a trois....:haha::haha::haha:
> 
> I would love to, but :dohh:....I told my hubby about Porky....:wacko:
> 
> Lol. I wish I could tell you that it is just him, but since I used to do doxie rescue, I can tell you that as a breed, they are stubborn. I can almost guarantee potty training and barking issues. But, once you have one, you will be hooked! They are the best at snuggling! :hugs:Click to expand...

They are definately stubborn! It took one whole YEAR to potty train Roxy. She has barking issues also....lol I love doxies to pieces! They are very snuggly. Roxy loves a good chest & belly rub, then she'll manouver her way up so her head is on my shoulder & snuggle......then she sneaks in the lickies :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

A whole year of potty training!!!!:nope:
It took 4 days to potty train mine...
Maybe i could adopt an already potty trained one...:thumbup:


----------



## sumatwsimit

back to boobies - well, im feeling grossly inadequate right now, ill have you know mine cost me an arm and a leg and they are still half pints in comparison to some of your jugs!

and this thread really got me thinking...not just about mammary glands but the standing on your head post :sex: thing. and then cervix positions etc... o.k. im going to open a new thread on this coz im rambling.


----------



## Jax41

Houston, we have lift off :winkwink: Jax has joined 'the club'!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> Houston, we have lift off :winkwink: Jax has joined 'the club'!!!!!:happydance:


Yeah Jax :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Go get that eggy :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

And ladies it's not just Doxies that are stubborn but most hound breeds :wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Houston, we have lift off :winkwink: Jax has joined 'the club'!!!!!:happydance:

:wohoo::wohoo::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Indigo77

Well, at least Doxies can't reach kitchen counters....Mine will wait until the coast is clear, steal food from the counter, and run to the master bathroom to gobble it up....:growlmad:

She will also try to hide the evidence....I finally found the lasagne container under the chaise lounger this morning....:blush:

i was making fajitas once, and she managed to eat 10 tortillas in less than 5 minutes....:nope:

But what can you do once they have stolen your hearts....:shrug:


----------



## ChrissiK

Yup, mine is a poodle/golden retriever mix and head height is conveniently the same as trash can swing top!


----------



## Macwooly

Thankfully mine are all as good as gold and I can leave food on the floor and tell them leave and they do :) It took a lot of work though as 2 of mine were found stray so to get them to understand that they won't go hungry again was a hard job but worth it :)


----------



## cebethel

Roxy's legs are too short for her to reach anywhere, plus my other dog is a chihuahua & she is too lazy to do anything remotely physical :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> Roxy's legs are too short for her to reach anywhere, plus my other dog is a chihuahua & she is too lazy to do anything remotely physical :haha:

Yours doesn't jump from the couch to the coffee table? Lol


----------



## cebethel

You tellin me Porky is a stunt dog?? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> You tellin me Porky is a stunt dog?? :haha:

I'm telling you there is nowhere safe in my house! Lol. We don't have a LO yet, but we live surrounded by baby gates. We were safe for a little while bc he was afraid of the stairs, but not anymore!


----------



## cebethel

The dog has no fear! :thumbup:

I love Porky & he isn't even mine :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> The dog has no fear! :thumbup:
> 
> I love Porky & he isn't even mine :haha:

He can be loaned out! Lol.


----------



## cebethel

I saw this & thought of Porkchop 

https://www.zazzle.com/humiliated_dachshund_christmas_card-137162219026822187


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> I saw this & thought of Porkchop
> 
> https://www.zazzle.com/humiliated_dachshund_christmas_card-137162219026822187

Love it! IDK if you've seen the "Honey Badger" videos, but it is pure Porkchop!


----------



## Indigo77

Eva....Was your chi tough to potty train?


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Eva....Was your chi tough to potty train?

Thank goodness.........no. She was potty trained in one week :thumbup:

She's not your regular yappy chihuahua. Don't get me wrong, she does have her barking moments, but otherwise she's quiet & very reserved. Not at all outgoing. She HATES going outside & prefers to sleep either under my bed or on it - oh, she also refuses to jump up on the bed, DH or I have to lift her up :haha:

https://primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/nacho-RESIZED-.jpg


----------



## Indigo77

Aaaawww....so pretty and dainty.....:awww:


----------



## dachsundmom

What is that cutie's name?


----------



## Indigo77

One day.....i will have my 2 little dogs...FXed...
Lola is our 3rd big labby dog... OH always seems to get his way.... :brat:


----------



## Indigo77

DMom....Do u ever worry your big dog will accidently hurt Porky?


----------



## LLbean

ok since we are showing off puppies... here is my baby


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> DMom....Do u ever worry your big dog will accidently hurt Porky?

Not at all! Barney really thinks that he is the same size as Porky. If anything, I worry that Porky will take off one of Barney's ears, lol.

Barney is a very submissive dog, they do play rough, but when Barney has had enough, he just rolls over on his back and waits for someone to rub his tummy.

Porkchop on the other hand tries to drag Barney around the house by his collar and it scares me to death. I would take it off of him, but he still tries to run out the front door and I am not sure someone would think to scan him for his chip if he were to run off. 

I think labs are great if you are worried about the size difference.


----------



## dachsundmom

@LL- Oliver is adorable! Both of my boys have the same name tag, lol!


----------



## cebethel

LLbean said:


> ok since we are showing off puppies... here is my baby

OMG soooooooo blasted CUTE!!!!


----------



## cebethel

My chi is called Nacho...........yep, I'm not very creative when it comes to dogs names....lol I told DH I want another chi so I can call her cheese :haha:


----------



## LLbean

Thank you thank you....yes he melts my heart... LOVE him!


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> My chi is called Nacho...........yep, I'm not very creative when it comes to dogs names....lol I told DH I want another chi so I can call her cheese :haha:

I think that is perfect! My BIL has a chiweenie...he looks like a long chi, lol!


----------



## cebethel

I'm gonna need a farm with lots of land. I want at least 8 dogs........lol


----------



## cebethel

LLbean said:


> Thank you thank you....yes he melts my heart... LOVE him!

He is absolutely gorgeous! I wanna give him snuggles :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

People who stalk these threads must wonder how we keep going from tips to keep sperm from dripping out to talk about our puppies!:wacko:


----------



## LLbean

HAHAHAHAHA well we like variety in our threads ;-)


----------



## Indigo77

Nacho....:haha::haha::haha:.....Perfect name....My sis named her cat Chalupa...:haha::haha:

Aaawwwwww! :awww: 
Ollie is absolutely aDORable...and his name suits him perfectly!

Are yorkies tough to potty train?


----------



## LLbean

i don't know any better as I have never had a dog LOL

He has been a quick learner for everything...the toughest part was the chewing but that was because he was teething...he stopped now


----------



## dachsundmom

@Indigo- I take it potty training is a big concern you have? 

My grandfather in law has a pug and Yoda has been great for him.


----------



## Viking15

Thanks for the laughs ladies!!!!!!


----------



## Indigo77

Yes...potty training is a concern.....new house...and there are so many smaller breeds that are notoriously difficult to potty train...

Yoda IS the perfect pug name!


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Yes...potty training is a concern.....new house...and there are so many smaller breeds that are notoriously difficult to potty train...
> 
> Yoda IS the perfect pug name!

He is a really good dog and was trained to ring a bell with his nose when he needs to go out! They sent home some bells for Porky, but he just ate them off of the door. :nope:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> They sent home some bells for Porky, but he just ate them off of the door. :nope:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

Ah, Porky...u should write a book about him!


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> They sent home some bells for Porky, but he just ate them off of the door. :nope:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Ah, Porky...u should write a book about him!Click to expand...

I'd buy it!!


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> They sent home some bells for Porky, but he just ate them off of the door. :nope:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Ah, Porky...u should write a book about him!Click to expand...
> 
> I'd buy it!!Click to expand...

The little effer would just eat it! :dohh:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> They sent home some bells for Porky, but he just ate them off of the door. :nope:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Ah, Porky...u should write a book about him!Click to expand...
> 
> I'd buy it!!Click to expand...
> 
> The little effer would just eat it! :dohh:Click to expand...

:rofl: yep, thats my doxie in law! LOVE the new pic of the "porkster"


----------



## dachsundmom

Roxy has the best front legs!


----------



## ChrissiK

Time to show off our furry "babies"?
This is Cooper
 



Attached Files:







DSCF4826.jpg
File size: 71.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dachsundmom

@chrissy- Cooper is a cutie! He looks like a Goldendoodle?


----------



## ChrissiK

Yes, Cooper is a Goldendoodle (which are unheard of here in the UK, he was more of a backyard accident!)


----------



## Indigo77

Cooper is gorgeous!


----------



## Macwooly

All the dogs are gorgeous :kiss: I love the feel of doodle coats and prefer Goldendoodles to Labradoodles as they have softer coats :thumbup:

Well this is my 4 hooligans :)

Tiny is the Rottweiler and the only female. Baldrick is the grey scruff (he is Bedlington Terrier X Greyhound) Paddy is the hairy German Shepherd (actually a cross with Northern Inuit) and Teddy is the smooth coat dog (German Shepherd/Great Dane/Greyhound mix)

And I couldn't leave out Merlin (RIP) who was our gorgeous Great Dane that had to be put to sleep in October.

Yes at one point I had 5 large :wacko:dogs
 



Attached Files:







Tiny & Baldrick.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 2









Paddy & Teddy.JPG
File size: 191.6 KB
Views: 1









Merlin.JPG
File size: 202 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Indigo77

They are all gorgeous dogs!

Merlin was stunningly handsome!
Sorry for your loss...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Who is your favorite?

We fostered a Great Dane once....I was surprised about how gentle he was...and at what a whimp he was....My 7 lb kitty, Alley Cat, had him quivering in a corner a few times...He was such a big baby! And he was such a cuddler...

Again, sorry for your loss....

If you don't mind me asking....how long did he live?

After he was adopted, he died 2 years later....just shy of 7 years old...


----------



## Macwooly

My favourite changes with who behaves the most :rofl: I have a huge soft spot for Tiny as she was DH & mine first dog and she has needed a number of orthopedic surgeries and she isn't yet 4 :nope:

Merlin came on Good Friday 2010 already 7 years old. He had a bad heart and some nerve damage which made his back legs weak. But some steroids and a good diet and he managed an hour's walk every day and loved to play tug of war with DH (who thankfully is 6ft 5 and solid) as Merlin used to drag me across the floor. But other wise he was the gentlest dog I've known. We were told if he lived 3 months we would be lucky and we had him for 7 months :happydance: We got up one morning and we suspect he had a heart attack as his breathing was off; he was off his food and he couldn't get up. So we spent 2 hours cuddling him and then went to the vet and said goodbye forever. I sat with his head in my lap as the injection was given and DH was there tickling his ears. He managed his walk the day before so he wasn't really ill for too long thankfully and he got to 8 years old :thumbup: 

We had 2 foster Shih Tzus who used to take bones from Merlin and bullied him :laugh2:

We'd definitely have another Great Dane :kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

Awwwwww wooly such a sad story,he was very lucky to have u and dh and am sure u adored him,must have been really hard for u both ,poor merlin,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Awwwwww wooly such a sad story,he was very lucky to have u and dh and am sure u adored him,must have been really hard for u both ,poor merlin,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

A bit but we knew our time with him was limited so ensured he had quality and 8 is a good age for a Great Dane :) 

It will be harder with Tiny as we reserved her at the rescue when she was 5 weeks old and Rottweilers can live till 12 years old and we know due to her health we may have to say goodbye when she is about 6 years old :cry: But we refuse to be upset and she can be such a clown so we will always have fabulous memories :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

We had to put down our cat, Buddha last September....:cry:She was almost 18. The vet came to our house and gave her a shot and she passed in our arms....:cry: Going to the vet was always stressful for her, so we paid for a home visit to make it more peaceful for her. I think we let her go a little too late....she had been ready to go for a while, but we just could not wrap our heads around it....:(


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> We had to put down our cat, Buddha last September....:cry:She was almost 18. The vet came to our house and gave her a shot and she passed in our arms....:cry: going to the vet was always stressful, so we paid for a home visit to make it more peaceful for her.
> I think we let her go a litle too late....she had been ready to go for a while, but we just could not wrap our heads around it....:(

You did the best for her :hugs: And it is the hardest decision someone who has a pet ever has to make :hugs:

I was a veterinary nurse so I think maybe I find it a little easier to make the decisions as I go back into that mode and detach emotionally at the time but it hits me later.

Sorry didn't mean to drag this thread down :blush:


----------



## readyformore

Macwooly, I love the pic of your rottie.

I'd post a pic of my rottie if I could figure out how!


----------



## Macwooly

I do love rotties and they have such bad press here in the UK :nope: But all the ones I've met are such clowns and cuddle monsters :kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> We had to put down our cat, Buddha last September....:cry:She was almost 18. The vet came to our house and gave her a shot and she passed in our arms....:cry: Going to the vet was always stressful for her, so we paid for a home visit to make it more peaceful for her. I think we let her go a little too late....she had been ready to go for a while, but we just could not wrap our heads around it....:(

Awk Hun that is so sad and lovely for wot u did for her,u ladies are amazing like wooly u both did your best for them and made the end as easy for them as possible,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Macwooly said:


> I do love rotties and they have such bad press here in the UK :nope: But all the ones I've met are such clowns and cuddle monsters :kiss:

They have bed press here too.

I tell you what, my children can pull his ears, take food out of his mouth, play in his food dish, stick fingers in his butt, stroke his teeth, and jump on him. They have done all of this to him and he just rolls over with his belly up.

Now, my brother's labrador. . . .don't go near him while he's eating.

Love my rottie!!!


----------



## Indigo77

readyformore said:


> stick fingers in his butt

:saywhat: Eeeeeeew! :rofl::rofl::haha::haha:


----------



## Macwooly

readyformore said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> I do love rotties and they have such bad press here in the UK :nope: But all the ones I've met are such clowns and cuddle monsters :kiss:
> 
> They have bed press here too.
> 
> I tell you what, my children can pull his ears, take food out of his mouth, play in his food dish, stick fingers in his butt, stroke his teeth, and jump on him. They have done all of this to him and he just rolls over with his belly up.
> 
> Now, my brother's labrador. . . .don't go near him while he's eating.
> 
> Love my rottie!!!Click to expand...

Tiny hasn't been around many children and the other day a 3 year old rushed at her squealing "doggy" she immediately tucked her tail under her bum and hide behind my legs bless :)


----------



## readyformore

Indigo77 said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> stick fingers in his butt
> 
> :saywhat: Eeeeeeew! :rofl::rofl::haha::haha:Click to expand...

2 of my 3 have done this!

"Mom, Ranger's butt stinks!"

"How do you know?"

"I stuck my finger in it!"


ekkk!!


----------



## Macwooly

readyformore said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> stick fingers in his butt
> 
> :saywhat: Eeeeeeew! :rofl::rofl::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 2 of my 3 have done this!
> 
> "Mom, Ranger's butt stinks!"
> 
> "How do you know?"
> 
> "I stuck my finger in it!"
> 
> 
> ekkk!!Click to expand...

Oh the joys of parenthood :rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

@Macwooly-

That Merlin, may he RIP, was a gorgeous puppy! I have wanted a Dane for longer than I can remember. I cannot convince DH that they really are "gentle giants." All he sees is the dog food bill! Lol. :wacko:

I am sorry for your loss; losing a pet is horrible and the unconditional love they give us amazes me everyday!

Frankly, I have love my pets more than I do some of my human relatives! Ok, that was bad. :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

ChrissiK said:


> Yes, Cooper is a Goldendoodle (which are unheard of here in the UK, he was more of a backyard accident!)

In the US, people pay a lot of money for these dogs! My vet has one and says it is truly the best breed he as ever owned. I guess it is the combo of the Golden's loyalty and the Poodle's intelligence.


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> We had to put down our cat, Buddha last September....:cry:She was almost 18. The vet came to our house and gave her a shot and she passed in our arms....:cry: Going to the vet was always stressful for her, so we paid for a home visit to make it more peaceful for her. I think we let her go a little too late....she had been ready to go for a while, but we just could not wrap our heads around it....:(

I understand this; my Tutti had to be put down in September; she was 15.

She had Cushing's disease, which really didn't give her any pain, but she did have chemo for it. For a few months, I knew in my heart it was time to let her go, but since the vet was telling me she was pain-free, I kept justifying doing nothing in my head.

The worst part of it is, after Tutti was put down, the vet (my father's best friend) informed him that I should've put the dog down sooner. I feel so awful about that and will probably never forgive myself for it. :cry:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> We had to put down our cat, Buddha last September....:cry:She was almost 18. The vet came to our house and gave her a shot and she passed in our arms....:cry: Going to the vet was always stressful for her, so we paid for a home visit to make it more peaceful for her. I think we let her go a little too late....she had been ready to go for a while, but we just could not wrap our heads around it....:(
> 
> I understand this; my Tutti had to be put down in September; she was 15.
> 
> She had Cushing's disease, which really didn't give her any pain, but she did have chemo for it. For a few months, I knew in my heart it was time to let her go, but since the vet was telling me she was pain-free, I kept justifying doing nothing in my head.
> 
> The worst part of it is, after Tutti was put down, the vet (my father's best friend) informed him that I should've put the dog down sooner. I feel so awful about that and will probably never forgive myself for it. :cry:Click to expand...

Sorry for your loss....I feel guilty for the same reason...:nope:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> @Macwooly-
> 
> That Merlin, may he RIP, was a gorgeous puppy! I have wanted a Dane for longer than I can remember. I cannot convince DH that they really are "gentle giants." All he sees is the dog food bill! Lol. :wacko:
> 
> I am sorry for your loss; losing a pet is horrible and the unconditional love they give us amazes me everyday!
> 
> Frankly, I have love my pets more than I do some of my human relatives! Ok, that was bad. :blush:

Well he did eat a 1lb of meat each meal with biscuits but we can buy the dogs food raw & frozen for 30p per lb. We managed to feed all 5 for approx £80-100 per month - wish I could fed DH and me as cheaply :)


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> We had to put down our cat, Buddha last September....:cry:She was almost 18. The vet came to our house and gave her a shot and she passed in our arms....:cry: Going to the vet was always stressful for her, so we paid for a home visit to make it more peaceful for her. I think we let her go a little too late....she had been ready to go for a while, but we just could not wrap our heads around it....:(
> 
> I understand this; my Tutti had to be put down in September; she was 15.
> 
> She had Cushing's disease, which really didn't give her any pain, but she did have chemo for it. For a few months, I knew in my heart it was time to let her go, but since the vet was telling me she was pain-free, I kept justifying doing nothing in my head.
> 
> The worst part of it is, after Tutti was put down, the vet (my father's best friend) informed him that I should've put the dog down sooner. I feel so awful about that and will probably never forgive myself for it. :cry:Click to expand...

Cushings is a pain-free condition so please don't feel bad. We can all spend eternity wondering if we should have done things differently. Tutti will have known how loved she was and that you did all you could for her :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> We had to put down our cat, Buddha last September....:cry:She was almost 18. The vet came to our house and gave her a shot and she passed in our arms....:cry: Going to the vet was always stressful for her, so we paid for a home visit to make it more peaceful for her. I think we let her go a little too late....she had been ready to go for a while, but we just could not wrap our heads around it....:(
> 
> I understand this; my Tutti had to be put down in September; she was 15.
> 
> She had Cushing's disease, which really didn't give her any pain, but she did have chemo for it. For a few months, I knew in my heart it was time to let her go, but since the vet was telling me she was pain-free, I kept justifying doing nothing in my head.
> 
> The worst part of it is, after Tutti was put down, the vet (my father's best friend) informed him that I should've put the dog down sooner. I feel so awful about that and will probably never forgive myself for it. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry for your loss....I feel guilty for the same reason...:nope:Click to expand...

And I always feel guilty that I may have made the decision too quickly :nope: 

Our furbabies know that we love them and whilst we may occasionally get things wrong they know it's not through malice :hugs:


----------



## ChrissiK

I love the fact that some of of have fostered dogs - because we did that too, both in the US and in the UK.
I had to smile about all the dachshund comments, because we fostered one once and I knew exactly what you were talking about...

It's just extra frustrating that all of us - clearly nurturing, loving people - end up stuck on the TTC forum. We'd all make fabulous moms! We've already proven it with our furry babies...


----------



## dachsundmom

ChrissiK said:


> I love the fact that some of of have fostered dogs - because we did that too, both in the US and in the UK.
> I had to smile about all the dachshund comments, because we fostered one once and I knew exactly what you were talking about...
> 
> It's just extra frustrating that all of us - clearly nurturing, loving people - end up stuck on the TTC forum. We'd all make fabulous moms! We've already proven it with our furry babies...

My father says that one can tell a lot about the type of parent someone is or will be, by they way they treat their pets. 

Here's hoping we all get to move out of TTC soon! :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

My little furbaby (shih tsu x toy poodle) has just been diagnosed with diabetes, so it's been a stressful couple of weeks with that, trying to get him stabilised and into a routine with his meds.

FX he's starting to feel better now, he certainly has started to chase birds again and is showing a lot more interest in his food.

Before this happened I was considering getting a second dog, I used to foster so I've had lots of different kinds of dogs including a chihuaha x mini doxie (he didn't come with an off switch and would wrestle my own little dog for hours every day!)


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> My little furbaby (shih tsu x toy poodle) has just been diagnosed with diabetes, so it's been a stressful couple of weeks with that, trying to get him stabilised and into a routine with his meds.
> 
> FX he's starting to feel better now, he certainly has started to chase birds again and is showing a lot more interest in his food.
> 
> Before this happened I was considering getting a second dog, I used to foster so I've had lots of different kinds of dogs including a chihuaha x mini doxie (he didn't come with an off switch and would wrestle my own little dog for hours every day!)

:haha: My BIL's chiweenie never stops! My father's dog was diabetic as well; once the vet figured out the amount of insulin needed to keep her regulated and my father switched her diet, Schyuler did just fine! :thumbup:

I say was bc she passed from bone cancer a few weeks ago. :cry:
Not from the diabetes.

:hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Chiweenie, I like that. My foster chiweenie went to a nice home with a completely mental Jack Russell to play with, they have had some legendary wrestling matches as neither knows when to quit!

My little guy is soon to turn 10, and I'm preparing myself for the worst but hoping for the best, ironically I don't have custody as when I moved back to the UK I stayed with my parents and they got so attached to him that they asked to keep him.

Or I should say they think that he wouldn't cope home alone if I was out working....:nope: instead he has resort style living at my parents and 24x7 attention. I miss him though :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Surprisingly enough, the diet that worked for my dad's dog was venison or lamb and rice, cooked at home for her. There are some diabetic prescription dog foods available, but my father said his dog wouldn't eat it.


----------



## NorthStar

My little bugger has taken against chicken of all things, so we've been tempting his appetite with gourmet sausages! 

Will try the venison though, he ate quite a bit of lamb shank last night too


----------



## Indigo77

Wow...these are pampered dogs...i would like to be one of your pets in my next life...

When we moved back from Australia, my parents refused to give back my first pet, Indigo....a russian blue with green eyes...Buddha's mom...

And my SIL refused to give back our black lab mix, Azia...:(

Luckily, my DH's uncle gave back Buddha, so she shared the cross country trip to AZ in the big moving truck....She was so happy to see us she practically jumped in my arms...will never forget that...all 3 of them are gone now....Buddha was the last to go...

I want to get another dog...there is still a big hole after Buddha passed and it's not going away...But my hubby won't hear of it...:grr:


----------



## NorthStar

Bloody men.

My OH has said that we should get our own pup, but he wants to get a baby first!

I still get regular access visits to my dog, so I can't complain really, it took me ages to get my own place and then my other dog passed (old age) so the little one would be home alone....and really he's not that keen on other dogs.


----------



## Indigo77

Maybe i can talk to him into 'fostering' a dog....that he will inevitably fall in love with....:winkwink:

He is a big softy....We found a little beagle puppy wandering around in the street, so we stopped and picked him up....DH went door to door asking about who he belonged to....He came walking back to our car after a bit with a disappointed look on his face with the puppy in his arms...I had assumed he had no luck...but he said...."His owners live 6 houses down"....He had managed to fall in love in less than 10 minutes.....When I started laughing at him he got all mad and said, "Have u FELT his ears? They feel like velvet!"


----------



## NorthStar

Awwwww, I'm cruising the dog ads and each terrier is cuter than the one before, looking at Scotties, Patterdales, Cairns, Lakelands, Borders.

When my old terrier died at Xmas, my OH was going to surprise me with a pup, I caught him looking at pups on the internet too!


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> When we moved back from Australia, my parents refused to give back my first pet, Indigo....a russian blue with green eyes...Buddha's mom...

I would love a russian blue - so jealous you had one :)


----------



## Macwooly

Well DH and I discussed getting Tiny and we discussed Merlin before he joined us but I emailed the rescue about Baldrick before asking DH if we could have another but he saw his puppy photo and fell in love. Paddy and Teddy came on foster and within 2 days DH wanted to keep both :happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> Well DH and I discussed getting Tiny and we discussed Merlin before he joined us but I emailed the rescue about Baldrick before asking DH if we could have another but he saw his puppy photo and fell in love. Paddy and Teddy came on foster and within 2 days DH wanted to keep both :happydance:


Great! Off to look for dogs that need 'fostering'!


----------



## cebethel

Someone remind me next time I put my feet up the wall to aid the spermies journey, that I should wait until I have wiped my foot lotion off so I don't leave oily footprints on the wall :blush:


----------



## NorthStar

cebethel said:


> Someone remind me next time I put my feet up the wall to aid the spermies journey, that I should wait until I have wiped my foot lotion off so I don't leave oily footprints on the wall :blush:

I'm impressed that you can be arsed rubbing lotion onto your feet at all, any foot or body lotion I've purchased gets used once and then is forever relegated to the back of the bathroom cabinet :haha:


----------



## cebethel

NorthStar said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> Someone remind me next time I put my feet up the wall to aid the spermies journey, that I should wait until I have wiped my foot lotion off so I don't leave oily footprints on the wall :blush:
> 
> I'm impressed that you can be arsed rubbing lotion onto your feet at all, any foot or body lotion I've purchased gets used once and then is forever relegated to the back of the bathroom cabinet :haha:Click to expand...

Around the house I never wear shoes (or socks for that matter) so my feet tend to get dry pretty fast. If I didn't apply lotion I swear my heels would crack :wacko:


----------



## Macwooly

I love foot lotions but lovely DH rubs it in my feet for me :) But I couldn't touch his feet :sick:


----------



## cebethel

Macwooly said:


> I love foot lotions but lovely DH rubs it in my feet for me :) But I couldn't touch his feet :sick:

I'm with you on that.............feet are gross! lol


----------



## Macwooly

I do like a pedicure and for my feet to feel nice but I couldn't touch other people's feet :sick:

But I actually relax by giving the dogs paw massages :)


----------



## LLbean

Ok ladies, so tonight the legs went up the wall!!!! trying your theory out, lets see... I was only able to do it for like 10 minutes so I sure hope that was enough LOL


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> Ok ladies, so tonight the legs went up the wall!!!! trying your theory out, lets see... I was only able to do it for like 10 minutes so I sure hope that was enough LOL

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Good luck!


----------



## LLbean

well after the 10 mins stuff still leaks out LOL...oh well, lets hope I practice again this weekend ;-)...Maybe I need to get some Instead cups in the bedroom too!


----------



## Macwooly

LLbean said:


> well after the 10 mins stuff still leaks out LOL...oh well, lets hope I practice again this weekend ;-)...Maybe I need to get some Instead cups in the bedroom too!

After 10 minutes it will only be seminal fluid not :spermy: :thumbup: Hope you've caught that eggy this cycle :dust:


----------



## Jax41

Waytogo LLBean!!!:happydance: You're in the club! Did you feel daft though??!!


----------



## LLbean

nah hubby knew what I was doing and immediately said "oh are you ovulating?" hahahaha


----------



## Jax41

LLbean said:


> nah hubby knew what I was doing and immediately said "oh are you ovulating?" hahahaha

:haha: no secrets for you then!! I chickened out of 'doing it' in front of DH and made out I wasn't really that tired, went downstairs and stuck the telly on - woke up cold hour and a half later! Maybe next time I'll go for the back pain excuse and stay under the duvet:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

ok...never used these OPKs before so I am finding them hard to figure out... would this be a positive OPK? these two are from today


----------



## Macwooly

Oh sorry I don't use OPKs so can't help :shrug:

Hope someone gives you an answer and loads and loads of :dust: for this cycle :dust:


----------



## LLbean

ok so today's is DEFINITELY clear... so now I know ;-)


----------



## Desperado167

Good luck ,go get em :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Morgans19

Lol. We must be on similar cycle llbean. I had feet up the wall this morning )


----------



## LLbean

and I will again tonight! ;-)


----------



## Morgans19

LOLOL LLBean - the things we have to do eh :happydance: Last night I had legs on the wall for AGES then was desperate for a wee and too scared to go, so I lay another hour, by which times I was bursting!!!! :dohh:


----------



## cebethel

Morgans19 said:


> LOLOL LLBean - the things we have to do eh :happydance: Last night I had legs on the wall for AGES then was desperate for a wee and too scared to go, so I lay another hour, by which times I was bursting!!!! :dohh:

:haha:


----------



## FragileDoll

Haha, this made me giggle. I'm in the same boat, my DH NTNP while I'm TTC. I do the "legs up the wall" job too, which makes my DH wonder what I'm upto? He asks me that when we finish DTD, like, "What are you doing, baby? Are you alright?" He panics. I usually answer, "My muscles pulled, laying or sitting in the same position for so long, so just relaxing them". Sometimes I say, my legs got numb, can't feel any sensation or blood flow because of your weight just to annoy him. :haha:


----------



## RacyRaspberry

ChrissiK said:


> I might be enough to just tilt your pelvis with a pillow under your hips for a while (under the blanket?).
> 
> My DH would get suspicious, because I usually have to pee right after (TMI!).
> 
> You could also try to sneak in a soft cup in the bathroom and increase the sperm availability for the rest of the day...

Woooowww... A sec, what is soft cup?


----------



## googly

FragileDoll said:


> Haha, this made me giggle. I'm in the same boat, my DH NTNP while I'm TTC. I do the "legs up the wall" job too, which makes my DH wonder what I'm upto? He asks me that when we finish DTD, like, "What are you doing, baby? Are you alright?" He panics. I usually answer, "My muscles pulled, laying or sitting in the same position for so long, so just relaxing them". Sometimes I say, my legs got numb, can't feel any sensation or blood flow because of your weight just to annoy him. :haha:

Ha, I do the same... My OH is definitely in the NTNP boat - more than that actually, he really doesn't want to know when the 'optimal time' is ( something about putting him off his game or something! Pffft ;-D) so yeah, I have to try all manner of shenanigans to subtly raise the hips/legs. Mostly I lie still and wait for him to get bored and get up and then it's legs riiiiight up :D

Ahhh the things we do......


----------



## NorthStar

Jax! I put my legs up the wall last night too!

Only prob is my OH then decided he was ALSO going to join me and put HIS legs up the wall and we ended up laughing our arses off for ages, which probably meant some :spermy: would've leaked out LOL

Worth it though, for the laugh


----------



## alison29

I discreetly tip my pelvis up. I can't wait to read what others advise. Good thread


----------



## Jax41

NorthStar said:


> Jax! I put my legs up the wall last night too!
> 
> Only prob is my OH then decided he was ALSO going to join me and put HIS legs up the wall and we ended up laughing our arses off for ages, which probably meant some :spermy: would've leaked out LOL
> 
> Worth it though, for the laugh

Yay, another 'in the club'!!!! Northstar - I have dreams about doing funny stuff like this with my DH, maybe I should just do it and see if he joins in too!!!x


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Jax! I put my legs up the wall last night too!
> 
> Only prob is my OH then decided he was ALSO going to join me and put HIS legs up the wall and we ended up laughing our arses off for ages, which probably meant some :spermy: would've leaked out LOL
> 
> Worth it though, for the laugh
> 
> Yay, another 'in the club'!!!! Northstar - I have dreams about doing funny stuff like this with my DH, maybe I should just do it and see if he joins in too!!!xClick to expand...

Go for it :thumbup: If you think he'll roll his eyes then if he does no surprise and if not great surprise :)

My DH makes me giggle every time which I sure makes the whole exercise counter-productive :)


----------



## NorthStar

Jax41 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Jax! I put my legs up the wall last night too!
> 
> Only prob is my OH then decided he was ALSO going to join me and put HIS legs up the wall and we ended up laughing our arses off for ages, which probably meant some :spermy: would've leaked out LOL
> 
> Worth it though, for the laugh
> 
> Yay, another 'in the club'!!!! Northstar - I have dreams about doing funny stuff like this with my DH, maybe I should just do it and see if he joins in too!!!xClick to expand...

Yay, why not Jax, you might get a laugh out of it.:winkwink: 

It was a bit of comic relief for us after all.


----------



## Jax41

You're right!:thumbup: In for a penny!!

Not sure that laughing is conducive to keep those :spermy: in place tho!!!


----------



## Morgans19

I get legs on wall then demand a cuppa ))))


----------



## NorthStar

Morgans19 said:


> I get legs on wall then demand a cuppa ))))

I like your style.:winkwink:


----------



## Bubba3

Yay , okay so might not be legs up the wall but hey . The last two dances I've waited for hubby to fall asleep . Didn't take long he's shattered for some reason can't think why ?:winkwink: Then I've managed to get my hips raised with a big pillow without him knowing. Daft I know , but I've definitely noticed less leakage tmi , but hey I beyond be shy with you girls :thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

LOL I'm afraid to use those icky looking softcup things, as my OH is allergic to latex, I wouldn't want him coming out in a rash in that rather sensitive area!!!!


----------



## Bubba3

:haha::haha:Northstar , try explaining that one at the drs


----------



## noshowjo

Jax41 said:


> Thanks girls for the tips:thumbup: If nothing else I know I'm not alone in feeling a bit of a wally:haha:
> 
> LLBean think the stretch the back bit is a good 'un going to start having a niggly pain me thinks:winkwink:
> 
> Macwooly - love the cuppa idea. I did do a few bicyles whilst DH was in the loo afterwards last night, nearly knocked myself out trying to get my legs down quick when he came back in though :haha:
> 
> OMG, the things we do, flippin' 'eck!!!!

funny picturing you doing bicycles :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Am I doing it right? :haha:


----------



## LLbean

AHAHAHAHA Love how you took the pic LOL


----------



## Bubba3

dach love the picture gave me such a giggle :haha::haha:....especially as I'm about two hours post cycling in the air myself. Was chuffed I managed to get a few in and ten mins with bum on tons of pillows......the things we do:winkwink:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Indigo77 said:


> So going from funbags to flapjacks is inevitable?........

My 2 cents here:
Before baby:
30D, then they grew exponentially during pregnancy. When nursing I was a 32G. Now I'm down to a 30C, so a bit smaller but still perky and looking exactly the same! I nursed for 12 months and pumped 4 times per day when I went back to work at 7 months post-baby! I really think it depends on the woman! :hugs:

I've never done legs in the air, if I don't wee right away I get horrible bladder infections :dohh: That being said, we conceived our first cycle trying in 2009! Might be different this time around if it takes us longer though...


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOLLL just read through the rest of the thread, you ladies crack me up!!! :hugs:

dmom love the photo!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

I realize now that I probably should have waited until I had my pedi to take that pic, but eff it, lol.

The look on my DH's face when I took that...priceless!


----------



## Bubba3

:haha::haha: would have loved a serries of photos , first your legs then his face :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## cebethel

Pedi = :sick:

I'll just keep flinging my "squatch' feet up the wall, minus the pedi :haha:


----------



## Sophia17

Thanks ladies :flower: I just read through this entire thread and had a really good laugh :haha: Being relatively new to the forum I had not seen a thread like this. It made me realize that I am not as weird as I thought and many others are thinking and doing the same things I am. I'll have to try some of these moves when TTC this month. :winkwink:


----------



## LLbean

Ok ladies...looks like the legs up the wall thing works!!!!!!!!!!!

:winkwink:

:blush::bfp::shock:


----------



## cebethel

Will be starting the LUTWP (legs up the wall plan) tonight, maybe tomorrow :thumbup:

Let's get to :sex:


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> Will be starting the LUTWP (legs up the wall plan) tonight, maybe tomorrow :thumbup:
> 
> Let's get to :sex:

I have them up right now....:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> Will be starting the LUTWP (legs up the wall plan) tonight, maybe tomorrow :thumbup:
> 
> Let's get to :sex:
> 
> I have them up right now....:haha:Click to expand...

Cyber afterglow! Very sexy, lol!!!:happydance:


----------



## LLbean

AHAHAHA it works if you work it they say ;-)


----------



## Rashaa

Congrats LLbean  the thread is a riot  So glad to hear your great news



LLbean said:


> Ok ladies...looks like the legs up the wall thing works!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :winkwink:
> 
> :blush::bfp::shock:


----------

